# Potts for Freshwater Aquarium Plants



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Putting aquarium plants in plastic potts, then into the tank isn't new, but may have found a new twist in the planting steps. Got some small plastic potts from the local hardware store, the kind with holes in the bottom. Filled the bottom with one inch of the standard, pea sized gravel then an inch of compost from the container in the garden. Put in a bunch of misc aquarium plants and covered them with more garden compost. Packed the compost down a little, then covered that layer with more of the pea gravel. 

Carefully, lowered the pot into the tank until it filled with water and positioned it in the tank directly under the tank lights.

The compost in the potts has really jump started the plants. Plants are greener than when I used liquid ferts. The compost does it's job best when it's wet, so the tank conditions are perfect for the compost to release nutrients. 

Never thought compost meant for outdoor plants would work so well for the aquatic kinds. But, a plant is a plant wheather it's above or below the water.

BBradbury


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Lol, I was _just_ reading an article in "Tropical Fish Hobbyist" today about planted tanks and how some people use small pots. They can be easily hidden behind decorations or other plants too if you don't like the look of the pots. 

Great idea! (And the compost doesn't cause water issues?)


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Hello holly. No water quality problems. The compost I use is all organic. It contains top soil, any type of animal manure, green waste which is mostly vegetable scraps and brown waste, which is mostly leaves. The combination of these, water and time is essentially it. There's nothing in it that will cause water quality problems. If you don't want to go to the trouble of making your own compost, you can get something similar at most nurseries. Aquatic plants really thrive with it. 

BBradbury


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Hmmm...no potential ammonia in natural compost? Maybe in some. I wonder if that would apply to every instance. Personally, I would be very cautious. I would just put topsoil or some other soil in pots.


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Good morning jrman. Yes, there would be a trace of ammonia, since there is manure in the compost. This occured to me, but plants use ammonia as a food source. 

My potts are relatively small, but I have several in my larger tanks. If one followed a regular tank maintenance schedule including large and frequent water changes, then I don't think ammonia would present a problem.

BBradbury


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

I'd just go with the standard planting technique of gravel (to cover the holes a little), peat moss, sand, gravel. I've read about using this technique to be able to plant a tank with notorious diggers. I would also go with baby Terra Cotta pots instead of plastic, more weighty and durable.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Just be very cautious with the compost. All kinds of nasties in there.


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Good morning James. The compost has no animal products except some small pieces of egg shells, so I think the "nasties" would be minimal. There are some small bugs in the compost, but the fish in my tanks make very short work of them. So, I guess the plants and the fish benefit.

BBradbury


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

And actually, I think this just gave me an awesome way to get live plants into my tanks while I work to overhaul them.


----------

